# Gaming Section Rules and Guidelines



## Kreij (May 17, 2011)

*Gaming Section Rules and Guidelines*


 Use the search function before creating a new thread to see if there is already a thread in progress discussing what you want to post.
 Be considerate of others and do not post spoilers for new games until they've been out for awhile. Always enclose spoilers in [spoiler][/spoiler] tags.
 Computer graphics (CG) are steadliy progressing and becoming more photo-realistic. Do not post in-game screenshots that would not be acceptable by TPU forum rules (ie. nudity). Putting the picture in spoiler tags is not acceptable nor allowed.
 Please use the appropriate stickied threads for listing free games found on the internet or good deals on digitally distributed games.
 Unlike the BST section, giving away virtual items (game keys) for free, or in a homegrown contest, is allowed here in the Games section. Selling items, trading or asking to buy items, is not allowed. If you have any questions, contact one of the section moderators *before* posting a thread giving something away.
 Asking for an item to be gifted to you or offering to gift items for like compensation is not allowed.
 The TPU staff does not recommend gifting of items for like compensation to someone you do not know. If you engage in such activity within the private messaging system you are on your own and the TPU staff will assume no responsibility whatsoever, including mediation or problem resolving for bad trades.
 Except as noted above, all other general TPU rules and guidelines apply in this section.
 As always, failure to follow the rules of this section or general TPU rules may result in thread/post deletion, warnings or infractions.


----------

